# Medal Mounting



## pat (4 Aug 2000)

I am looking to creat a national list of pepole that does court mounting of medals. I deal with fromer members of the cf and RCMP that replace or recieve their first issue of a medal from the CF, and the common question is were can they go to have theme mounted. Any help would be great.


----------



## russm (8 Aug 2000)

Pat,

I‘d say your best bet is to go through the Reg Force Regimental Kit Shops. The PPCLI or RCR for instance will certainly have a court mounting service run out of their kit shops (I don‘t know about the R 22e Regt.). The service provided through a kit shop may cost a little more than elsewhere, but they‘ll do a top-notch job.

I made the mistake of having some work done locally in Calgary by a retired member. He did the work as a sideline to his work in the Commissionnaires. The job he did was absolutely awful! The medals were crooked, the brooch-type clasp was flimsy (my medals actually fell off once!!!), there was glue seeping out through the material, and the ribbon bar was a thick piece of Perspex with the ribbon glued around it (that also began peeling shortly after receipt). Needless to say I did not pay for this work (I should actually have billed him for messing up my ribbon!).

Hope that helps.

Russ


----------



## Murray (20 Aug 2000)

The RCR Kitshop at Wolseley Barracks have someone that does an excellent job. Their prices are not out of line either. I believe the address is the same as The RCR Regimental Headquarters:

Wolseley Barracks
London ON  N5Y 4T7


----------



## Young KH (21 Jul 2005)

The Military museum in Nanaimo does a good job but if you go to a any Legion they will be able to tell you what is available in your area


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2005)

Young KH said:
			
		

> The Military museum in Nanaimo does a good job but if you go to a any Legion they will be able to tell you what is available in your area



Crap...you have a thing for 5 - year old threads don't you !!


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Jul 2005)

at leaste he is using the search button. . . . 

I hope,

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2005)

Out of Regina, a retired MAJ does them, and does a good job too (he did mine). Try MAJ C Keith Inches, he is in the white pages, and the only 'C Keith' in there.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Chimo (22 Jul 2005)

I have had a wide variety of quality when it comes to mounting medals. One of the best mounters I have had is Mr Alder Currie of Edmonton.

The Currie's Orders, Decorations and Medals
8503-151 Ave
Edmonton, Alberta T5E 5Y1

Phone (780) 478-6812
ahcurrie@telus.net

I was impressed with Mr Curries work ethic and his quick turn around. He will work with you to make sure that it is as you want it. Also, he provides GOOD qualities pins so they don't fall off during a parade.

Even though I don't live in Edmonton any longer, I have kept his card in the unlikely event I might get another medal.


----------



## paracowboy (22 Jul 2005)

Chimo said:
			
		

> I have had a wide variety of quality when it comes to mounting medals. One of the best mounters I have had is Mr Alder Currie of Edmonton.
> 
> The Currie's Orders, Decorations and Medals
> 8503-151 Ave
> ...


seconded!


----------



## SigPigs (28 Jul 2005)

How can all of you miss the point that if you go through supply you will get them mounted for free. ???
Seems better than paying as long as it gets done right. If not send it back until it is.


----------



## Chimo (28 Jul 2005)

You can be reimbursed for it through a general allowance claim. You do not have to use the supply system contractor.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (30 Jul 2005)

SigPigs said:
			
		

> How can all of you miss the point that if you go through supply you will get them mounted for free. ???
> Seems better than paying as long as it gets done right. If not send it back until it is.



 The supply system sends them off to a local source (depending on the base) which most likely has some relation to a politician. In turn you avoid the claim but you get the medals back in whatever condition they chose. I have only once used the system to get my medals done and they came back looking like they were run through the spin cycle and assembled by monkeys riddled with alzheimers. Yes I tried to send them back but the civilian worker at supply refused and of course she has the RSM in her pocket because all she has to do is threaten to strike.

 Anyway back on topic, your medals are awarded to you and not issued to you. Take pride in them and have them mounted by a reputable source, even if it means a few extra bucks out of your pocket.


----------



## BernDawg (31 Jul 2005)

When I got my last one (CPSM) my wife took a look at my old ones and mounted the new ones all together.  I picked up the ribbon from supply and she did the work.  They look better than half of the ones I see on parade and I can find a good "mounter" where ever we get posted.


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Sep 2005)

Petawawa Trophies on Petawawa Blvd. does a pretty good job with them


----------



## Maybee (3 May 2006)

Apologies to all if this topic is covered somewhere else (yes I tried searching). 
Does anyone have a suggestion for someone who can do Court Mounting of Medals, and provide Ribbons and minis?
This would ideally be someone in the Toronto area who has done decent (verifiable) work before.
And is not "Tony The Tailor".
Cheers!


----------



## Trinity (3 May 2006)

If you live in toronto...

www.sgtbilkos.ca

He has a guy who mounts medals..  

I got mine done there.  He also has minitures.


----------



## MattP (22 Feb 2007)

Good evening everyone,

I recently acquired two WW2 medals from my grandfather, who served in the British army, and he's always wanted to get them mounted. I figured it would be a nice gesture to get them properly mounted for him. Does anyone know where I can get them mounted somewhere in the GTA? I did a search but couldn't find any relevant info.

Thanks a lot

Matt P


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Feb 2007)

I can't recommend any specific spot, but perhaps one of the many surplus stores can help. You might also try the ROM or other museums. Then again, ask at one of the Reserve units and they are sure to have a reference for you.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2007)

There is this offer from a site sponsor:



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> I have just been informed by Canadian Militaria that they are offering a discount to all Army.ca members. Details follow:
> 
> ...


----------



## army outfitters (23 Feb 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> If you live in toronto...
> 
> www.sgtbilkos.ca
> 
> ...


You can now find me at www.armyoutfitters.ca and yes I can have your medals mounted and supply minis which are far better than the garbage ones at the RCR kit shop


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2007)

AO.... talk nice .....


----------



## army outfitters (23 Feb 2007)

Sorry no offence just stating the truth, in my humble opinion if you earned the medal then the mini should be perfect and represent your achievments, you and the unit you are with. They would rather sell cheap quality mini medals than pay a few dollars more for good quality but hey what do I know, I have none personally


----------



## WhisperBlade (10 May 2007)

I'm sorry for this question, but is there a well written guide somewhere for mounting medals? I have a couple of medals I'd like mounted on a uniform, but am too cheap to pay for professional mounting.


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2007)

???

Too Cheap? ? ?

Don't be stupid.  You can claim your medal mounting.  Get it done professionally and be happy.  Be safe from a Sergeant Major's wrath.


----------



## WhisperBlade (10 May 2007)

Well I wanna try


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 May 2007)

Try this thread at the British Medal Forum (You may have to register to see the thread.)

HOW TO COURT MOUNT MEDALS - STEP BY STEP GUIDE


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 May 2007)

If your an airsofter or something then I don't know, try them youself? Mount them with a staple gun?

If your actually a (Canadian) soldier then  you can hand them into your QM and get them done for free or take them to a professional dude to do up for you.  I go to a great guy in kingston.  I strongly recomend going to  a professional  guy and getting them done. When I had he CF do mine (through QM) for me they came back and I thought it was a joke. They did horrible work and I paid out of my pocket to have them redone.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 May 2007)

Here are some instructions from an Aussie medal company, but they also suggest that you have a professional do it.
http://www.heritagemedals.com.au/index.php?main_page=infopages&pages_id=10


----------



## ggranatstein (24 May 2007)

It' really not expensive.. I got mine done at http://www.williamscully.ca/ - you can mail them there and they'll do quickly and send them right back. 

It really isn't expensive... really... I was too lazy to claim it even... It was not something I would want to botch myslelf...


----------



## gaspasser (24 May 2007)

One.  I'd like to know what rank you are?  Your profile shows you as an OC.  What is that?
Two.  What medals do you have?  As an OC?
Three.  Take them your base QM / Clothing stores and have them mounted for free. Or
Four.  Take them to your local base museum and have them mounted for about $7.00 each.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## Laps (2 Apr 2009)

Well, base clothing doesn't do medals anymore, the good WO Ulrich is apparently away for a while, I have no time to go listen (or be lectured?) by Mr Gunther Stahr at his residence... what are my options to get my medals mounted and to get miniatures (looking for quality work).


----------



## Wookilar (2 Apr 2009)

1 VP kitshop did all of mine, very pleased with the job they had done (I don't know if they still do it in-house or farm them out).

Wook


----------



## tabernac (2 Apr 2009)

Laps said:
			
		

> Gunther Stahr at his residence...



IIRC he and his business partner Bill (don't remember the last name) work out of St Albert. I had no problems getting my medal and a friend of mine's done, both within 5 business days. Don't really know about the stories though...


----------



## Grunt_031 (2 Apr 2009)

I have a business that mounts medals in Edmonton. Turn around is 7 Days. You can see my work in my gallery on my website at www.defencemedals.ca or link thru one of my ads on this site.

I also work on the base so can meet up for drop off or pick up or meet at another spot of your choosing. 

My email is defencemedalscanada@shaw.ca


----------



## military granny (3 Apr 2009)

Gunther Stahr's business partner is a long time member at the St. Albert Legion. Bill Dickson will pick up and drop off your medals here at the Legion if it's easier.


----------



## Nester (3 Dec 2013)

Medal Mounting - Central Alberta -  Who can do it?


----------



## larry Strong (3 Dec 2013)

Museum of the Regiment's in Calgary.....




Larry


----------



## Nester (7 Dec 2013)

Thanks.  

I forgot about them   :cheers:


----------



## Jonbartlett (11 Aug 2014)

By far the best medal mounting! He can do anything! make it look great too! very reasonable for a price too!    



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-services/trenton-on/pro-court-mounting/495122889


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2014)

Countyboy said:
			
		

> By far the best medal mounting! He can do anything! make it look great too! very reasonable for a price too!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-services/trenton-on/pro-court-mounting/495122889



What's your experience with court mounting? Good buddy of yours? Medal mounting is not *rocket appliances*. You haven't even joined the Reserves yet.

And what's with the avatar? Did you get a jump course as a Cadet? Hard to tell because of your bare profile.



* Rickyism


----------



## Jonbartlett (11 Aug 2014)

He mounted my 2 cadet medals and ribbons, He also mounted my grandfathers korean war medals. He is an adult. Yes i was in cadets but not any more, i am only interested in reserves i am looking more full time at ROTP and also under avatar those wings were an option so i chose them. I never pretended to impersonate a member of the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the insight.

Have you had a jump course?


----------



## Jonbartlett (11 Aug 2014)

I only have earned my mock tower wings, I hope to one day earn my Para wings through hard work and dedication like my Grandfather and Cousin! I am also interested in SARTECH as they are bada**.


----------



## Flavus101 (11 Aug 2014)

Recce, ease up a bit mate. Countyboy is probably 16-17 years old and outside of cadets has no experience as to what is acceptable in military circles. He probably saw the wings, thought they looked cool or maybe that is something that he has set as a personal goal. I'm sure that you weren't trying to sound aggressive, just how text comes across I guess.

Edit: I see Countyboy has cleared things up.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2014)

OK I can buy all that.

Usually though, on this site, we don't use avatars here that haven't been earned.

There are SAR trained guys here that might not take kindly to it.

If you haven't already you should read the guidelines.


----------



## Jonbartlett (11 Aug 2014)

Ok i changed my profile pic! haha you were right I am 17 and going in to my final year of high school. My goal is to become a member of the Military as most of my family has served. I am not sure how i will serve Canada at this time but i will serve in some way! if i did offend any SARTECH's i do apologize I am not the ex-cadet who runs around saying i was in the military and that i know everything about it.... cant stand those guys! I understand why you gave me a hard time to make sure i was not one of those types. 

all in all this has moved very far away from the mounting   Pro court honestly is great check out his facebook page he post photo's i highly recommend him, he did a fantastic job on my medals and my grandfathers and would happily recommend him to anyone!


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2014)

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> Recce, ease up a bit mate. Countyboy is probably 16-17 years old and outside of cadets has no experience as to what is acceptable in military circles. He probably saw the wings, thought they looked cool or maybe that is something that he has set as a personal goal. I'm sure that you weren't trying to sound aggressive, just how text comes across I guess.
> 
> Edit: I see Countyboy has cleared things up.



Flavus101

Perhaps you would like to read our threads on "Walts".  It may clear up your views as to what opinions people on this site may have towards such things.


----------



## Jonbartlett (11 Aug 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Flavus101
> 
> Perhaps you would like to read our threads on "Walts".  It may clear up your views as to what opinions people on this site may have towards such things.



If they have such strong opinions and take offence to the wings being used as a profile photo then it should be an option as a profile photo or each profile photo should be approved before its used.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2014)

Countyboy said:
			
		

> If they have such strong opinions and take offence to the wings being used as a profile photo then it should be an option as a profile photo or each profile photo should be approved before its used.



It's a programming thing. All avatars need to be uploaded into a single category. There's no limitations on their use.

As an example, we've had many here using different rank, including CWO. We finally had to make it a rule that Cadets had to use 'Cadet' in front of their rank.

They were confusing noobs that came here for advice, only to find out after a series of exchanges that it was a Cadet Chief they were talking to and not a real CWO.

Cadet information is normally placed in your profile so people know of where you speak.

You should try that. Most of this conversation didn't need to take place if we knew right away that you were a Cadet and what your qualifications were.

We've been at this a long time. There is a method to our madness.


----------



## Jonbartlett (11 Aug 2014)

This had nothing to do with technical advice, merely promoting a business. And I am no longer a cadet so i don't feel its right i say i am


----------



## Jonbartlett (11 Aug 2014)

Honestly i do see where you guys are coming from and i respect that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2014)

Fair 'nuff.

Have a happy.

Oh, and start using capitalization


----------



## shadreamer (12 Feb 2015)

Morning, 

Not sure if this is the right forum. 

I'm a retired CF member living overseas looking for a shop anywhere in Canada to add a newly acquired gong to an existing court mounted set. 

I was talking to medalmounting.ca in Regina recently but they've gone silent. No real rush, but do need to get it added before next Remembrance Day. 

Can anyone recommend a reliable shop or individual?

Cheers.


----------



## mariomike (12 Feb 2015)

shadreamer said:
			
		

> I'm a retired CF member living overseas looking for a shop anywhere in Canada to add a newly acquired gong to an existing court mounted set.



"Full-size Court Mounted Medals":
http://williamscully.ca/gallery2/v/Products/medal_mounting_canada/full-size_court_mounted_medals.jpg.html


----------



## Grunt_031 (12 Feb 2015)

We can help. 

Please send an PM or visit.

www.defencemedals.ca


----------



## shadreamer (18 Feb 2015)

Thanks mariomike. Contacted them but they want me to find 10" of ribbon for one of my medals. 

medalmounting.ca got back to me after a 2 week silence and I shipped them off a few days ago as they can do all of them without issue. Will let you know how they turn out. 

Cheers.


----------



## Pusser (19 Feb 2015)

Not quite sure what William Scully does anymore.  All I usually hear from or about them are the things they don't do.


----------



## tekstiles (28 Feb 2015)

Hi, I had my medals and miniatures expertly mounted in Scarborough, I'll root around for address, likely in Legion Magazine.  What's funny about this topic, last November I was in the local Ste-Anne-de-Belleview Legion, asking the elderly gents to assist with getting my new Legion uniform right for the big event in Ottawa.  It was frustrating until one old fellow told me: "It's a free country, wear that stuff any way you want"
Very refreshing, we need much more brevity in our time and place.


----------



## mariomike (28 Feb 2015)

tekstiles said:
			
		

> Hi, I had my medals and miniatures expertly mounted in Scarborough,



A guy at Jack Goodland near Scarborough General used to do it.


----------



## danteh (23 Feb 2018)

So on Tuesday I am receiving a medal and I am not sure if I need to do anything in preparation to receive it. I feel like I have seen people having mounts pre-placed on their DEUs so the medals just get attached. Is this the norm? Or is it good to just walk up and have it placed on me, or just given to me and I have it mounted?


----------



## garb811 (23 Feb 2018)

If the medal is one that has a pre-mounted bar/pin, whoever is coordinating the medal presentation ceremony should provide you with a medal hanger that you put on your DEU that the presenting officer hangs the medal on.  A good idea is to check to make sure the part where the bar goes isn't squeezed so tight that the bar can't fit.  It's embarrassing for everyone when the presenting officer has to struggle to force it into place.  

There are a few medals that don't have that pre-mounted bar/pin and in those instances the medal is presented hand to hand, normally in the presentation box.


----------



## Pusser (26 Feb 2018)

tekstiles said:
			
		

> Hi, I had my medals and miniatures expertly mounted in Scarborough, I'll root around for address, likely in Legion Magazine.  What's funny about this topic, last November I was in the local Ste-Anne-de-Belleview Legion, asking the elderly gents to assist with getting my new Legion uniform right for the big event in Ottawa.  It was frustrating until one old fellow told me: "It's a free country, wear that stuff any way you want"
> Very refreshing, we need much more brevity in our time and place.



Yes, it's a free country, but there is such a thing as protocol.  Check on the GG's website to find out how to wear medals properly on civilian clothes (which, despite an assertion to the contrary, is what the Legion "uniform" actually is):

http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=14980&lan=eng


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jun 2018)

I am on a posting in the USA.  I can look to GOOGLE to check who does medal mounting; however, I wish to poll people here:

Whom would you recommend for mounting of my medals?  I received a bar to my CD and wish my medals (and minatures) to be mounted.  Primary criterium is quality, tied with reliability.  Secondary is price.  


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 Jun 2018)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I am on a posting in the USA.  I can look to GOOGLE to check who does medal mounting; however, I wish to poll people here:
> 
> Whom would you recommend for mounting of my medals?  I received a bar to my CD and wish my medals (and minatures) to be mounted.  Primary criterium is quality, tied with reliability.  Secondary is price.
> 
> ...



I swear by these guys:

http://christinemedals.ca/

Outstanding work IMHO.


----------



## kratz (28 Jun 2018)

Martel's in Angus, Ontario. Just outside Base Borden.
They did a great job on both our sets. Decent prices, prompt service and good quality work.


----------



## dangerboy (28 Jun 2018)

I had Joe Drouin https://www.joedrouin.com/items.php?l=en&nbTypeItemID=97&nbCatID=30 do my medals and I thought they did a great job.


----------



## garb811 (28 Jun 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> Martel's in Angus, Ontario. Just outside Base Borden.
> They did a great job on both our sets. Decent prices, prompt service and good quality work.


Gotta +1 this. After looking at their work, I actually paid out of my own pocket to have Rob and Jody remount my medals because they had been done so poorly via the contractor at supply.


----------



## kratz (29 Jun 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Gotta +1 this. After looking at their work, I actually paid out of my own pocket to have Rob and Jody remount my medals because they had been done so poorly via the contractor at supply.



I forgot to mention,

I had our work done via internet and mail.
Provided very reliable and professional service.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jun 2018)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I am on a posting in the USA.  I can look to GOOGLE to check who does medal mounting; however, I wish to poll people here:
> 
> Whom would you recommend for mounting of my medals?  I received a bar to my CD and wish my medals (and minatures) to be mounted.  Primary criterium is quality, tied with reliability.  Secondary is price.
> 
> ...



Send it back here and get Sonja (spelling?) to do it?


----------



## dimsum (29 Jun 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> Martel's in Angus, Ontario. Just outside Base Borden.
> They did a great job on both our sets. Decent prices, prompt service and good quality work.



What's considered a decent price for getting and mounting minis?  The local place charged me $75 to get one added and court mounted (I have 4 total).


----------



## kratz (29 Jun 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> What's considered a decent price for getting and mounting minis?  The local place charged me $75 to get one added and court mounted (I have 4 total).



minis were $11 + HST and shipping
mini bars were $8 + HST and shipping


----------



## dimsum (29 Jun 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> minis were $11 + HST and shipping
> mini bars were $8 + HST and shipping



Well, I have been, how do you say, "hosed" then.   :'(


----------



## hambley92 (29 Jun 2018)

It's because you will get charged for the total number of medals you have each time you add one as they need to take it apart to add the new one.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Jun 2018)

The ribbon is also pretty expensive, especially for rare or foreign awards. You're also getting ripped off if you're being charged 11 bucks a medal and not getting new ribbon everytime. If your medals are put together properly,  it should be incredibly difficult to recover the ribbon.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2018)

Thank you all.

I've reached out to Martel's.


----------



## Pusser (3 Jul 2018)

Remember also that you can put in a claim through Clothing Stores to recover at least some of the cost of mounting your full-size medals privately.  You do not have to have Clothing Stores mount them (or have them mounted) for you.


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jul 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Well, I have been, how do you say, "hosed" then.   :'(



Depending on the cost of the new medal, you may not have been.  Some of the medals are over $25.  I think the last one I received (OSM Hum) was $26.50 plus mounting.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Jul 2018)

Our Wg Supply contract is with Martels;  the last time they did my medals they scratched the bar on the CD.  Otherwise, the mounting is well done.

My mini's, I've used these folks - very well done.  https://www.defencemedals.ca/  They also do ribbon bars. I don't wear ribbons often enough to spend the money myself, but a friend had a set done and they are pretty sharp looking.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Jul 2018)

People pay for ribbon bars? They're free at clothing stores...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Jul 2018)

Ya, these ones are fairly slim compared to the issued ribbon bar.  1 friend of mine got a set of the slim ones after he went UTP and started doing the 3B thing a lot.  Pic from the Defence Medals website.


----------



## Pusser (3 Jul 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> People pay for ribbon bars? They're free at clothing stores...



The pins on the ones from Clothing Stores are not long enough for the jacket.  The backings have a habit of coming off (usually at the most inopportune moments).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2018)

Kind of related to medal mounting, this seemed like the best place for my question;  ref this picture:

https://www.facebook.com/CAFOperations/photos/a.277293098964679/2381342085226426/?type=3&theater

Is it just me, or do most of the SSM ribbons look like they are red/white/black vice red/white/green?

From:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/honours-history-medals-chart/medal-ssm.page

_The ribbon is 32 mm wide with a dark green centre (12 mm) flanked with white stripes (5mm) and edged with red (5 mm). The dark green is similar to the "unification green" of the uniform worn when the medal was approved in 1984, red and white are the official colours of Canada as appointed by King George V in 1921._

Just wondering if they are making them incorrectly (I think most of the ribbon looks black vice green...).  I know there was some issues when they were doing the IMPACT medals up, and sending out GCS-Exps with the GSM-Exp ribbon.  This wasn't picked up until a few of them made it to my Sqn and the SCWO got them in his hands.

All medals, etc are done up by the Royal Canadian Mint, are they not?


----------



## Pusser (26 Dec 2018)

I think what you're seeing is a result of the lighting in the photograph.  The green used in the ribbon is VERY dark and from some angles it often looks black.  There is little chance of there being a variance because all for the ribbon for Canadian honours (especially the ones managed by DH&R) are manufactured by the same company (Toye, Kenning and Spencer).  Their quality control is exceptional.

The Mint only strikes medals.  They don't manufacture the ribbon.  It's only recently that they've actually been contracted to attach the ribbons for presentation.  Not too long ago, the Chancellery used to contract out even the striking of medals to the lowest bidder, so a number of suppliers have been used.  I believe, however, that the Mint now does most of them.  The big exception may be the ones that require enamelling.  For example, the Mint has never made Crosses of Valour.  Only 25 have ever been made and they were all produced by Garrard's of London when the decoration was first established.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Jan 2020)

Seeking recommendations for a medal mounting service, preferably in the Calgary area.  I finally requested (and received in fairly quick time from DH&R) the CPSM.  I could just leave it in the box but after a couple of comments on the last occasion I wore medals about where was this particular medal, I suppose adding it to my modest rack will stifle any future questions about why I didn't have it.  Also, as I encroach on that age when mortality becomes questionable, having them altogether will be more convenient for whomever gets whatever trinkets I leave for posterity.

I've googled and the results do show some of the ones already mentioned in this thread, but any up-dated comments as to quality, price and customer service would be appreciated.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Jan 2020)

Not in Calgary but Edmonton.  https://www.defencemedals.ca/

They has done my mini's several times now...always very satisfied with their work.


----------



## Ralph (22 Apr 2020)

Any good reviews of mounters in the NCR area?


----------



## brihard (22 Apr 2020)

Ralph said:
			
		

> Any good reviews of mounters in the NCR area?



Joe Drouin, hands down. He works in Gatineau, and you can either mail or deliver/pickup. I've gotten mine done with him a few times now and have always been happy as a result. Likewise any time I've needed to order ribbon bars. He's been in the business for many years and is widely regarded as the go-to guy for NCR.

https://www.joedrouin.com/cat.php?l=en&nbCatID=30


----------



## Ralph (22 Apr 2020)

Thanks - he was first on my list - the website says he's sold to a Denis Ringuette so I wasn't sure if things had changed either way...


----------

